# New England College Campus Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Campus Safety Officer
Institution:
*New England College*

Location:
Henniker, NH

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/29/2017

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full Time

This position provides for the safety and well-being of students, faculty, staff and property through enforcement of college policies and procedures.

*Duties & Responsibilities:*

Perform routine patrols of on-campus buildings and the near off-campus areas;
Respond to routine (e.g., safety escorts and transports, building let-ins, vehicle jumpstarts) and emergency (e.g., medical matters, fire alarms) calls for assistance;
Conduct investigations and document violations of college policy and other events by producing written incident reports;
Lock and unlock campus buildings and offices (as necessary);
Enforce parking policies through issuance of parking tickets and towing of autos when necessary;
Handle routine and emergency traffic;
Assist in the college's snow removal process by helping coordinate vehicular evacuations of lots designated for snow removal;
Work closely with members of the local police and fire departments on matters of mutual concern relating to the safety of the campus community.
*Minimum Requirements:*

High school diploma or GED
Security experience (preferred)
Strong interpersonal and communication skills
Ability to:
Maintain confidential information
Exercise sound judgement and work independently
Multitask in often time stressful situations

Availability and willingness to work a wide variety of shifts, including late night/early morning and weekend hours
Valid driver's license with favorable driving record
Proficient in MS Office products (Word, PowerPoint, Excel, Outlook)
Working knowledge of computer- aided dispatch and records management programs (preferred)
*To apply, please click here.*

Review of application materials begins immediately and will continue until the position is filled.
*Application Information*
Contact:
Office of Human Resources
New England College

Online App. Form:
http://nec.peopleadmin.com/postings/973


----------

